# High unemployment but can't find staff



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Considering there is such a high level of unemployment, why am I having difficulty finding someone to help with house cleaning?

My husband and I both have medical issues which are making it difficult to clean the house, change bedclothes etc.

I have contacted several companies, put out ads locally but cannot find anyone to help us. We are willing to pay the going rate of €10 per hour.

If so many people are unemployed why is there nobody interested in earning some money?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Considering there is such a high level of unemployment, why am I having difficulty finding someone to help with house cleaning?
> 
> My husband and I both have medical issues which are making it difficult to clean the house, change bedclothes etc.
> 
> ...


how long have you been looking?

a lot of the cleaners are busy this time of year with villa changeovers - because I want to keep mine I tend to be flexible in July & August as to what day & time she comes - I know she needs to make the money while she can


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> how long have you been looking?
> 
> a lot of the cleaners are busy this time of year with villa changeovers - because I want to keep mine I tend to be flexible in July & August as to what day & time she comes - I know she needs to make the money while she can


I have been looking for about a month but for someone to start mid September. By that time I would have thought that holiday changeovers would be slowing down.

It is very short-sighted of companies to turn away a contract which would mean regular work through the slower winter months

My point is where are the thousands of unemployed people.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I have been looking for about a month but for someone to start mid September. By that time I would have thought that holiday changeovers would be slowing down.
> 
> It is very short-sighted of companies to turn away a contract which would mean regular work through the slower winter months
> 
> My point is where are the thousands of unemployed people.




My daughter has villas she looks after... giving someone a legal contract through the winter months isn't viable for a couple of hours work a week.. try advertising privately


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I have been looking for about a month but for someone to start mid September. By that time I would have thought that holiday changeovers would be slowing down.
> 
> It is very short-sighted of companies to turn away a contract which would mean regular work through the slower winter months
> 
> My point is where are the thousands of unemployed people.


not working for those companies, clearly

I found mine just by asking around people I knew - you must have tried that?


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

What sort of area do you live in?

I mean is it rural, or it it near a town/easy transport?

An ad in a local shop maybe? Do you have freebe newspapers with classified ads?

Sometimes uni students are a good bet, if you have a college or uni close by, ask if you can put an ad on the board.

Good luck I hope you find some help soon.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Go into your local bar and ask the staff usually thats a good source for cleaners then ask for references from other people they work for theres plenty out there


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I am surprised as I read the original post. I know further south there is fierce competition to source dwellings that need cleaning. Therefore, I feel there may be extenuating circumstances here leading to people refusing or not wanting to work. Obviously, I'm talking without any evidence one way or the other so please don't take offence, I'm merely making an observation.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I have been looking for about a month but for someone to start mid September. By that time I would have thought that holiday changeovers would be slowing down.
> 
> It is very short-sighted of companies to turn away a contract which would mean regular work through the slower winter months
> 
> My point is where are the thousands of unemployed people.


They are there, believe me!

I would bypass the agencies and ask around directly in shops, bars etc. The agencies might take €10 an hour from you, but only pass half that on to the cleaner. Is there a women's group in your area, perhaps, who could recommend someone?


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi sally, Try contacting The English Speaking Club they are based in el Campello, they are on Facebook and they have a website too. Somebody there might be able to help you.

Welcome to the English Speaking Club
https://www.facebook.com/groups/129106167112042/


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you tried Google or Facebook searches. There is a man with the same name living in the Alicante region on Facebook.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

And another one who lives in Spain but it doesn't say where... Top two when I searched on facebook..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Have you tried Google or Facebook searches. There is a man with the same name living in the Alicante region on Facebook.



I saw that one too!!

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

What have these latest posts got to do with the original thread title of which I was the OP in August 2012?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Should we really be helping people who ask online for information about others?
I'm sure the poster who asked on this thread did so in good faith but less 'respectable' people might be trying to trace people for all sorts of reasons, some possibly dangerous to their health...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Should we really be helping people who ask online for information about others?
> I'm sure the poster who asked on this thread did so in good faith but less 'respectable' people might be trying to trace people for all sorts of reasons, some possibly dangerous to their health...



Indeed and we dont generally allow it. You never really know who's asking!!!!!! So no more

Jo xxx


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

The responses explain the problem. There is insufficient work for a company to exist on domestic work alone and the competition is usually in the 'ask around category'. You only need to compare the costs that a Company has to pay out, SS, Insurance, materials etc to see it is not viable whereas someone doing it from home can receive cash in hand - nothing else said. Autonomo payment is over €250 per month - that means someone would need to do 50 hours just to break even and then there are expenses such as time, petrol, insurance (if they have any). I'm afraid Spain doesn't get part time casual work unless it's fruit picking.


----------

